# Hulu, NetFlix not accepting account credentials



## Drhalo (Jul 12, 2018)

Folks, is there a trick to getting these to work in the 3. Since getting 10 and going to the cinema section, I cannot seem to get the apps to accept my credentials. Says they are invalid and I am certain they are correct. 

Anyone else having issues getting logins working?


----------



## ortizla96 (Jan 2, 2019)

I had the same problem when I tried it out for the first time last night -- it goes to an error screen which routes you back to Netflix home screen. No idea what the glitch is, but I am assuming that it will sort out soon.


----------



## Johnston (Oct 12, 2018)

Logged in Hulu, Netflix, and Spotify with no issues. YouTube was logged in automatically, probably b/c I had logged in Google on the browser prior to V10.


----------



## kataleen (Jan 28, 2019)

Johnston said:


> Logged in Hulu, Netflix, and Spotify with no issues.


Same here



Johnston said:


> YouTube was logged in automatically


That freaked me out!!


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I had no problem with YouTube (after I figured out my credentials. Netflix failed a few times before I finally got in. Not sure if user error or something else. I think Hulu was mostly fine.


----------



## enowu (Dec 5, 2018)

I had this issue with Hulu specifically on the MX. Logged into my M3 on the same network and around the same time and the M3 was fine.

Try logging in over cellular. That seemed to do it for me.


----------



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

Logged into Netflix no issues, watch a bit of a show, then froze the screen when trying to exit.

Rebooted, tried to launch Youtube, froze it again.


----------

